# Online support groups for SA?



## JBower (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any online support groups for social anxiety? Using Skype or something? There aren't any groups in my area, but I really need the support.


----------



## pleasekillme (Aug 24, 2014)

For real. I wanna know too...Anyone?


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

look in the "friends and something" section of this forum...there's all sorts of threads on there about Skype groups


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/ here


----------



## JBower (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool Thanks.


----------

